# ANYBODY SWITCH HAPPY?



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

For those of you with hydraulics in your ride:

Some people are light on the switches... They cruise around and may tap up their ride a little when going over a speed bump or up a driveway...

But then there are others, who are *heavy* on the switches! Lifting on other lowriders, hopping on the import tuner / racers as they drive next to them... Maybe hitting some switches to impress some ladies... Or maybe just 3-wheeling through intersections, showing off in general...

I was cruising through my city last night in my Caddy and some cool jams came on the radio and I just had the urge to hit some switches, not giving an eff who was around! :biggrin:

Anybody else like that? Are you heavy or light on the switches when driving around? Or does it depend on who's around or what's going on?

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

shit man when i get switches ima hit them everywhere.
i already know ima get a bunch of tickets for it,but i dont care


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Majestics kc hits them switches.


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

I hit my switches any time i get a chance..


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Aug 17 2009, 09:20 AM~14792234
> *shit man when i get switches ima hit them everywhere.
> i already know ima get a bunch of tickets for it,but i dont care
> *


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Aug 17 2009, 09:22 AM~14792249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I used to like crazy when I was like 17 but now at 31 I have mellowed out quite a bit but I still hit em :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i know im a swirch happy mofo.. i be ready lookin for a bagged truck to clown..ill hop just about on anybody..
even a big rimmer


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

IM NEW TO DA ON CARS WELL I JUST BUGHT A 87 MONTE JUICED AND I BE HITTING SWITCHES 3 WHEELING N TODAY DIS GUY WIT A 87 GOT NEXT TO ME N WAS LIKE THATS A 87 LOOKING GOOD I WAS LIKE N ITS JUICE HE WAS LIKE WATTTT? THEN I HIT EM SWITCHES N HE WAS LIKE DAYUM GOT EM HYDROS I WAS LIKE HELLS YEAH....FEELS GOOD TO HIT A SWITCH IM STILL LEARNING THOU!


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 17 2009, 12:14 PM~14792173
> *For those of you with hydraulics in your ride:
> 
> Some people are light on the switches... They cruise around and may tap up their ride a little when going over a speed bump or up a driveway...
> ...


Nice!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 17 2009, 12:14 PM~14792173
> *For those of you with hydraulics in your ride:
> 
> Some people are light on the switches... They cruise around and may tap up their ride a little when going over a speed bump or up a driveway...
> ...



Sh*t I know that's right 100%. I'm getting closer to starting my LS project for shows and the streets, and f*ck what ya heard I'mma be on them switches heavy. What's the point of having them if you ain't gonna hit them. I'm hitting on Donks/highriders, Imports, hitting for the kids, and Imma hit em for the hoes.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Aug 17 2009, 03:58 PM~14796157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEEEEAH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

I like where this topic is going, Volo :thumbsup:

My uso putting it down for Sin City...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

My homeboys said it looks like is gonna be da last time drivin my car cuz I hit da switches eny where every time I see a slab, big rims, or bags but I go crazy when I see a fine ass bitch lol last time da front cilinder when thru da frame on my homeboy blazer at da freeway goin like 65 mph dat shit wuz badass he got scared dan a bitch lol


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Aug 17 2009, 10:51 PM~14799068
> *I like where this topic is going, Volo :thumbsup:
> 
> My uso putting it down for Sin City...
> ...


Man that Caprice is tight yall boys be riding hard in Vegas!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702+Aug 17 2009, 07:51 PM~14799068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 hno:


----------



## felix munn (Jan 16, 2008)

If they C me ridin in these Memphis streets and i'm not hittin them sh!ts it gotta B sumin wrong cause I'll burn a pump up B4 I stop hittin them switches or my Batts run down first LOL


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Aug 17 2009, 09:02 PM~14798386
> *Sh*t I know that's right 100%.  I'm getting closer to starting my LS project for shows and the streets, and f*ck what ya heard I'mma be on them switches heavy. What's the point of having them if you ain't gonna hit them.  I'm hitting on Donks/highriders, Imports, hitting for the kids, and Imma hit em for the hoes. *


x2 :biggrin: Thats the way to go .You have to love hitting them switches on donks,rice grinders ...etc them fools are like DAMNNNNNNNN! LOL WHAT CAN WE SAY,ITS LIVING THE LOWRIDER LIFE~!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

HERES MY BROTHERS CADDY I THOUGT I WAS SWITCH HAPPY WELL THIS FUCKER MADE ME LOOK LIKE A PUNK. WITHIN 2WEEKS HE HAD SNAPPED HIS MOTORMOUNT BOLTS IN DA BLOCK AND HE HAD BROKEN HIS TRANSMISSION CROSSMEMBER.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

HERES MINE 3YRS AGO RIGHT NOW ITS UNDER CONSTRUCTION.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

DAMN I MEMBA WHEN I HIT SWITCHES ALL DAY LONG ON ANY KIND OF LOLO THE FREEWAY EVEN ALL THE PARKS AND KICK SPOTS WHERE THE LADIES WOULD BE, BUT LIKE AS A LOT OF YOU ARE SAYING I'VE MELLOWED OUT A LITTLE SINCE THEN


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 18 2009, 04:47 PM~14806990
> *HERES MINE 3YRS AGO RIGHT NOW ITS UNDER CONSTRUCTION.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that pic make me miss my Caddy like hell!!! You planning to 90 update it?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 18 2009, 02:35 PM~14806868
> *HERES MY BROTHERS CADDY  I THOUGT I WAS SWITCH HAPPY WELL THIS FUCKER MADE ME LOOK LIKE A PUNK. WITHIN 2WEEKS HE HAD SNAPPED HIS  MOTORMOUNT BOLTS IN DA BLOCK AND HE HAD BROKEN HIS TRANSMISSION CROSSMEMBER.
> 
> 
> ...


man that was some ghey ass shiettt :uh: not a fan of 3 wheel


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## eerazo (Aug 27, 2008)

I was a crazy ass vato when I was young hitting them all the time braking shit. But I think as you get older you develop more respect for cars and you feel bad fucking them up; plus braking cars is not cheap.
When I was like 16 or 17 I had a 66 Caprice with 4 reds pumps all ghetto rigged I ended up bending the frame and buckling the quarter panels, I still feel like shit for that so now I try not to abuse the switches, although I find that when an old school jam is playing I get flash backs from when I was teen so I put on my shades and start hitting switches then reality hits and I am all like "I hope I dint fuck any thing up".


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eerazo_@Aug 19 2009, 05:34 AM~14814217
> *I was a crazy ass vato when I was young hitting them all the time braking shit. But I think as you get older you develop more respect for cars and you feel bad fucking them up; plus braking cars is not cheap.
> When I was like 16 or 17 I had a 66 Caprice with 4 reds pumps all ghetto rigged I ended up bending the frame and buckling the quarter panels, I still feel like shit for that so now I try not to abuse the switches, although I find that when an old school jam is playing I get flash backs from when I was teen so I put on my shades and start hitting switches then reality hits and I am all like "I hope I dint fuck any thing up".
> *


x2!


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

i used to only hit them when ladies were around, and kids to show off for them, or old people juss to scare them


----------



## eerazo (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Aug 19 2009, 11:52 AM~14817069
> *i used to only hit them when ladies were around, and kids to show off for them, or old people juss to scare them
> *


Yeah, I find my self trying to show off infront of kids so thay think I am cool but then I feel stupid.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 17 2009, 11:14 AM~14792173
> *For those of you with hydraulics in your ride:
> 
> Some people are light on the switches... They cruise around and may tap up their ride a little when going over a speed bump or up a driveway...
> ...


Already hitting them in the lac!


----------



## 21MADRIGAL (Jul 28, 2008)

atl is reppimg


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

ya know ever since i saw my first car on hydros i've always been itchin to hit a switch



> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 17 2009, 11:22 AM~14792249
> *Majestics kc hits them switches.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 



> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 09:51 PM~14799068
> *I like where this topic is going, Volo :thumbsup:
> 
> My uso putting it down for Sin City...
> ...


 

<!--QuoteBegin-elspock84[/i]@Aug 18 2009, 03:35 PM~14806868
*HERES MY BROTHERS CADDY  I THOUGT I WAS SWITCH HAPPY WELL THIS FUCKER MADE ME LOOK LIKE A PUNK. WITHIN 2WEEKS HE HAD SNAPPED HIS  MOTORMOUNT BOLTS IN DA BLOCK AND HE HAD BROKEN HIS TRANSMISSION CROSSMEMBER. 













*[/quote]


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Aug 19 2009, 11:00 AM~14817175
> *Already hitting them in the lac!
> *


 :0  

:biggrin: What's up Bad Mamma Jamma!? :wave:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

I'll be cruising around the city and I'm calm and cool... But damn, once I start hitting a switch and my ride starts to hop down the street, I get an adrenaline rush! :biggrin: Anyone else get that rush?


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 19 2009, 03:09 PM~14818574
> *:0
> 
> :biggrin: What's up Bad Mamma Jamma!?  :wave:
> *


Not much just chilling down here! How's it going over there? Next time i'll get a pic of you hitting it in the lac!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

just depends on where im at......creepin through the park......my hood......i use to do the freeway thing but i have a bad :angel: *conchence*:angel: id hate for sumthin to happen and it be all my fault......but anywhere els and its on :angel:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 17 2009, 12:14 PM~14792173
> *For those of you with hydraulics in your ride:
> 
> Some people are light on the switches... They cruise around and may tap up their ride a little when going over a speed bump or up a driveway...
> ...


poohs 62 was the badest 62 out,


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Aug 18 2009, 08:31 PM~14810408
> *Damn that pic make me miss my Caddy like hell!!! You planning to 90 update it?
> *


oh hell no im keeping mine 80's. everyone and there mommas is doin that. im making mine old school i got da tru spokes colorbar, doughnut its already painted.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 19 2009, 03:13 PM~14818607
> *I'll be cruising around the city and I'm calm and cool... But damn, once I start hitting a switch and my ride starts to hop down the street, I get an adrenaline rush! :biggrin:  Anyone else get that rush?
> *


hell yeah feeling thats damn near better than sex!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 18 2009, 02:35 PM~14806868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a tight ass pic


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Andy's Hydraulics hit'n major inches way back in the day (1978) using tailgate pumps..
Andy's brother Ralphy Douglas with his clean ass lacquer black Impala, not some junker: 

Andy & Ralphy Douglas, true pioneers in the art of hop'n put'n down for East side San Jose, CA back in the day..

Sept 1978 / San Jose, CA - 63 inches 
Oct 1978 San Bernadino, Ca / 72 inches
Nov 1978 San Jose, CA / 81 inches


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 19 2009, 11:08 AM~14815253
> *x2!
> *


Imma full frame wrap 2 pump 4 dump 4 battery 48 volt 6inch front 8 inch back setup prohopper, and keep hopping and three wheeling to a minimum since I got so much invested in the car I don't want it in the junkyard 2months later. But that don't mean I won't be I won't be hitting front, back side 2 side, and corners!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Aug 20 2009, 10:14 AM~14826577
> *Imma full frame wrap 2 pump 4 dump 4 battery 48 volt  6inch front 8 inch back setup prohopper, and keep hopping and three wheeling to a minimum since I got so much invested in the car I don't want it in the junkyard 2months later.  But that don't mean I won't be I won't be hitting front, back side 2 side, and corners!!! :biggrin:
> *


WELL THIS IZ THA WRONG THREAD FOR YOU MY FRIEND















:biggrin:


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

Gotta love it!!


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eerazo_@Aug 19 2009, 10:54 AM~14817096
> *Yeah, I find my self trying to show off infront of kids so thay think I am cool but then I feel stupid.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Aug 20 2009, 11:21 AM~14826630
> *WELL THIS IZ THA WRONG THREAD FOR YOU MY FRIEND
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't have to be hopping and 3 wheeling all the time to be on the switches. Got too much invested to tear it up


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 19 2009, 11:33 PM~14824017
> *this is a tight ass pic
> *


_*THE BEST THING ABOUT THAT PIC IS THAT THATS MY MOMMA HOLDING DA CLUB PLAQUE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Aug 21 2009, 09:22 AM~14838657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Man, I've never seen an 80s Coupe with extended skirts before... Have any side pics of your ride laid down in the back?


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 21 2009, 10:37 AM~14838812
> *:0 Man, I've never seen an 80s Coupe with extended skirts before... Have any side pics of your ride laid down in the back?
> *


only one i found so far, i can post up some better flicks when i get home..


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Aug 21 2009, 09:53 AM~14838991
> *only one i found so far, i can post up some better flicks when i get home..
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that actually looks pretty coo... :thumbsup: You made those skirts?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 19 2009, 08:10 PM~14823051
> *hell yeah feeling thats  damn near better than sex!!
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Guero_joe11 (Oct 1, 2008)

when I was 13 I was sitting at a redlight in front of walmart go figure. being a white boy young and listenin to dad's old stories, I was stuck on American Muscle, anything else was punk shit. but that day a El Camino tore through tha intesection and busted a a big ass 3! and I couldnt even talk, it just flooded my head with ideas. as time went on I never saw another lo lo. except on the computer which isnt the same. got my liscense and started lil teenager racing. and 1 day by accident really we were going down the road, and down in this lil gulley like was a brandy wine Cutlass just hittin it. told my mom 2 slam on the brakes and turn around, proally looked like an idiot but I jumped out the car ran up, and just stared. 4 mexican guys asked me if they could help me and I said I was looking for a monte carlo. and blah blah blah. 2 years after that I finally got my LS and got in the club, and one of the members in the club a few years back just happened to have a Elco that could hit 1 bad ass 3 :biggrin: well got my ride lifted, and before the week was up I had blown 12 solenoids! I dogged the car, it all finally ended when I extended my a arms 1 1/2" and didnt reinforce them. to amzament I never broke,twisted,teaked,or bent my frame or anythig else besides busting my gas tank. but that a arm extension was too much and I could keep tires on it. so now after 7 months its back in the garage, getting 4 new pumps,8 batteries,new everything. so I can keep hittin switches for lil kids, because you never know just one tap on that switch could change some kids life FOREVER! Bounded TTT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i have to give it up to the homies from the big I. After the Socios show this year, i rode with them and dudes are switch happy. It was great seeing 6 rides swinging at the same time thru the streets of Sac


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guero_joe11_@Aug 21 2009, 10:42 PM~14845748
> *when I was 13 I was sitting at a redlight in front of walmart go figure. being a white boy young and listenin to dad's old stories, I was stuck on American Muscle, anything else was punk shit. but that day a El Camino tore through tha intesection and busted a a big ass 3! and I couldnt even talk, it just flooded my head with ideas. as time went on I never saw another lo lo. except on the computer which isnt the same. got my liscense and started lil teenager racing. and 1 day by accident really we were going down the road, and down in this lil gulley like was a brandy wine Cutlass just hittin it. told my mom 2 slam on the brakes and turn around, proally looked like an idiot but I jumped out the car ran up, and just stared. 4 mexican guys asked me if they could help me and I said I was looking for a monte carlo. and blah blah blah. 2 years after that I finally got my LS and got in the club, and one of the members in the club a few years back just happened to have a Elco that could hit 1 bad ass 3  :biggrin:  well got my ride lifted, and before the week was up I had blown 12 solenoids! I dogged the car, it all finally ended when I extended my a arms 1 1/2" and didnt reinforce them. to amzament I never broke,twisted,teaked,or bent my frame or anythig else besides busting my gas tank. but that a arm extension was too much and I could keep tires on it. so now after 7 months its back in the garage, getting 4 new pumps,8 batteries,new everything. so I can keep hittin switches for lil kids, because you never know just one tap on that switch could change some kids life FOREVER! Bounded TTT
> *


Man, that is an awesome story. :thumbsup: Sounds similar to my story and how I got into lowriding. Did you ever meet the guy with the Elco? :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 22 2009, 01:06 AM~14846209
> *i have to give it up to the homies from the big I.  After the Socios show this year, i rode with them and dudes are switch happy.  It was great seeing 6 rides swinging at the same time thru the streets of Sac
> 
> 
> ...


THIS is what I'm talkin' about!!! Hell yeah... People driving near them or standing along the streets must have been staring, getting an eyefull with those guys hitting switches down the street.

Kind of reminds me of Volume 8 of Cali-Swangin' when all those Cadillacs were cruising down the L.A. street at night hitting those switches like mad men! haha... :biggrin:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 22 2009, 04:06 AM~14846209
> *i have to give it up to the homies from the big I.  After the Socios show this year, i rode with them and dudes are switch happy.  It was great seeing 6 rides swinging at the same time thru the streets of Sac
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

Exuse my french but got damn that Caddy is nice!!!


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

Damn pics like that make me wish I still had my Caddy, but its cool Imma sure as hell ge tme another once I finish my current project.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Guero_joe11_@Aug 22 2009, 01:42 AM~14845748
> *when I was 13 I was sitting at a redlight in front of walmart go figure. being a white boy young and listenin to dad's old stories, I was stuck on American Muscle, anything else was punk shit. but that day a El Camino tore through tha intesection and busted a a big ass 3! and I couldnt even talk, it just flooded my head with ideas. as time went on I never saw another lo lo. except on the computer which isnt the same. got my liscense and started lil teenager racing. and 1 day by accident really we were going down the road, and down in this lil gulley like was a brandy wine Cutlass just hittin it. told my mom 2 slam on the brakes and turn around, proally looked like an idiot but I jumped out the car ran up, and just stared. 4 mexican guys asked me if they could help me and I said I was looking for a monte carlo. and blah blah blah. 2 years after that I finally got my LS and got in the club, and one of the members in the club a few years back just happened to have a Elco that could hit 1 bad ass 3  :biggrin:  well got my ride lifted, and before the week was up I had blown 12 solenoids! I dogged the car, it all finally ended when I extended my a arms 1 1/2" and didnt reinforce them. to amzament I never broke,twisted,teaked,or bent my frame or anythig else besides busting my gas tank. but that a arm extension was too much and I could keep tires on it. so now after 7 months its back in the garage, getting 4 new pumps,8 batteries,new everything. so I can keep hittin switches for lil kids, because you never know just one tap on that switch could change some kids life FOREVER! Bounded TTT
> *


So true that how I got hooked to lowriders. First growing up in the 90s when Westcoast ran ish seeing the Dre and Cube videos, but the first time I seen a lo lo in real life was at the mall when I was a kid. I remember leaving the mall and this mexican came through with a White Lincoln on gold spokes hitting them switches had me like wow. Then this guy used to work at Sears with a green honda on spokes, and he used to leave his joint parked dog legged while at work I had to see his car everytime before I would leave the mall. My pops, my aunts and uncles had Monte Carlos back in the 80s so I fell in love with them. What made me had to get switches and do my car right was the first time I mad my Monte out in Winston-Salem sitting on 13s, and this Mexican came through while I was at my girl and banged that joint down that street in super clean yellow Caddy. Thats why I've parked it so I can get her right make LRM/street worthy ya dig! But thats so true you never know what kid you may inspire, and thats what keeps the lowriders going.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Guero_joe11_@Aug 21 2009, 11:42 PM~14845748
> *when I was 13 I was sitting at a redlight in front of walmart go figure. being a white boy young and listenin to dad's old stories, I was stuck on American Muscle, anything else was punk shit. but that day a El Camino tore through tha intesection and busted a a big ass 3! and I couldnt even talk, it just flooded my head with ideas. as time went on I never saw another lo lo. except on the computer which isnt the same. got my liscense and started lil teenager racing. and 1 day by accident really we were going down the road, and down in this lil gulley like was a brandy wine Cutlass just hittin it. told my mom 2 slam on the brakes and turn around, proally looked like an idiot but I jumped out the car ran up, and just stared. 4 mexican guys asked me if they could help me and I said I was looking for a monte carlo. and blah blah blah. 2 years after that I finally got my LS and got in the club, and one of the members in the club a few years back just happened to have a Elco that could hit 1 bad ass 3  :biggrin:  well got my ride lifted, and before the week was up I had blown 12 solenoids! I dogged the car, it all finally ended when I extended my a arms 1 1/2" and didnt reinforce them. to amzament I never broke,twisted,teaked,or bent my frame or anythig else besides busting my gas tank. but that a arm extension was too much and I could keep tires on it. so now after 7 months its back in the garage, getting 4 new pumps,8 batteries,new everything. so I can keep hittin switches for lil kids, because you never know just one tap on that switch could change some kids life FOREVER! Bounded TTT
> *


i use to break my neck everytime a saw a lo..
my moms was in into cars back in the days, so i had a lil in blood..
once i finally had a lifted ride.. that was it.. im one switch happy mofo.. as a matter of fact. i need to go change a solenoid.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Aug 22 2009, 10:31 AM~14847907
> *So true that how I got hooked to lowriders.  First growing up in the 90s when Westcoast ran ish seeing the Dre and Cube videos, but the first time I seen a lo lo in real life was at the mall when I was a kid.  I remember leaving the mall and this mexican came through with a White Lincoln on gold spokes hitting them switches had me like wow. Then this guy used to work at Sears with a green honda on spokes, and he used to leave his joint parked dog legged while at work I had to see his car everytime before I would leave the mall.  My pops, my aunts and uncles had Monte Carlos back in the 80s so I fell in love with them. What made me had to get switches and do my car right was the first time I mad my Monte out in Winston-Salem sitting on 13s, and this Mexican came through while I was at my girl and banged that joint down that street in super clean yellow Caddy.  Thats why I've parked it so I can get her right make LRM/street worthy ya dig!  But thats so true you never know what kid you may inspire, and thats what keeps the lowriders going.
> *


Exactly right... :thumbsup:  

Man, you guys got some cool stories!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Aug 22 2009, 10:19 AM~14847841
> *Damn pics like that make me wish I still had my Caddy, but its cool Imma sure as hell ge tme another once I finish my current project.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 18 2009, 03:35 PM~14806868
> *HERES MY BROTHERS CADDY  I THOUGT I WAS SWITCH HAPPY WELL THIS FUCKER MADE ME LOOK LIKE A PUNK. WITHIN 2WEEKS HE HAD SNAPPED HIS  MOTORMOUNT BOLTS IN DA BLOCK AND HE HAD BROKEN HIS TRANSMISSION CROSSMEMBER.
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 19 2009, 01:14 AM~14813418
> *man that was some ghey ass shiettt :uh: not a fan of 3 wheel
> *


 :uh: i dont think anyone asked your opinion if it was gay or not. so fuck you and have a nice day! :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 19 2009, 03:13 PM~14818607
> *I'll be cruising around the city and I'm calm and cool... But damn, once I start hitting a switch and my ride starts to hop down the street, I get an adrenaline rush! :biggrin:  Anyone else get that rush?
> *


  everytime i get happy with it.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 19 2009, 11:33 PM~14824017
> *this is a tight ass pic
> *


  magicmayhem took tha pic at the right time. i bought a 8x10 picture of it so i could frame it up at home.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 21 2009, 11:02 AM~14838434
> *THE BEST THING ABOUT THAT PIC IS THAT THATS MY MOMMA HOLDING DA CLUB PLAQUE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 22 2009, 03:06 AM~14846209
> *i have to give it up to the homies from the big I.  After the Socios show this year, i rode with them and dudes are switch happy.  It was great seeing 6 rides swinging at the same time thru the streets of Sac
> 
> 
> ...


  bad ass pics carnal.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Aug 24 2009, 10:52 AM~14864466
> * everytime i get happy with it.
> *


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

LAST YEARS PIC BUT I'M STILL SWITCH HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Aug 24 2009, 11:51 AM~14864450
> *:uh: i dont think anyone asked your opinion if it was gay or not. so fuck you and have a nice day! :cheesy:
> *


its still gay as shit :biggrin:


----------



## GiovanniBoyz (Dec 21, 2004)

how do you post you tube video


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GiovanniBoyz_@Aug 25 2009, 02:19 PM~14877911
> *how do you post you tube video
> *


This will tell you how:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Aug 25 2009, 09:32 AM~14874829
> *LAST YEARS PIC BUT I'M STILL SWITCH HAPPY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  That's a badass photo... Looks like your Caddy gets up pretty good.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Aug 24 2009, 10:56 AM~14864516
> *
> *


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 22 2009, 02:06 AM~14846209
> *i have to give it up to the homies from the big I.  After the Socios show this year, i rode with them and dudes are switch happy.  It was great seeing 6 rides swinging at the same time thru the streets of Sac
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: I would have loved to see that. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 17 2009, 10:14 AM~14792173
> *For those of you with hydraulics in your ride:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pepper69R_@Aug 26 2009, 01:38 PM~14889063
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 25 2009, 04:00 PM~14877715
> *its still gay as shit :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: no its not bitch!







:angry: thnx bye and have another nice day!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 12:00 PM~14848335
> *i use to break my neck everytime a saw a lo..
> my moms was in into cars back in the days, so i had a lil in blood..
> once i finally had a lifted ride.. that was it.. im one switch happy mofo.. as a matter of fact. i need to go change a solenoid.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

When i cruise up to a red light, Ill pancake the ride all the way down and chill. When the light turns yellow for the cars passing in front of me ill start locking it up. If there are little kids in the car next to me Ill hit a couple corners for them. I like seeing the kiddos faces & smile! lol There is just no explanation on how good it feels to hit them switches. Especially when you got a good jam playing on the stereo you cant help but do slow down to cruising speed and maybe drop the ass down. Ice Cube's "Today is a good day" gets me in a cruising mood! :biggrin: !


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a track with a bunch of old cube an mack 10 ... I love makin the kids smile . An the ladies... Helps that my girl says watchin me hit it makes er wet ! :cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

most people these days dont know the meaning of hittin switches!

my hand is on the switches the whole time I'm driving.and I aint just lifting the front or back, I'm dancing the car down the road! like old school cali swangin


----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

good topic after a drink i get switch happy :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I would definately say that i'm switch happy. When cruising, as soon as one of the homies hits a switch...it's on...everytime. I hit switches for anyone looking even in my general direction, with the car parked or at a red light i hit em, even when theres not a single person around, i'm still hitting them.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 2 2009, 09:03 AM~15248619
> *I would definately say that i'm switch happy.  When cruising, as soon as one of the homies hits a switch...it's on...everytime.  I hit switches for anyone looking even in my general direction, with the car parked or at a red light i hit em, even when theres not a single person around, i'm still hitting them.
> *


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

I am certifiably switch happy


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Let's see your Cadi Volo uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9UDSurZ-gA[/url]


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 10 2009, 04:13 PM~15940425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Dec 10 2009, 01:07 PM~15938516
> *Let's see your Cadi Volo  uffin:
> *


I should have some street-action shots coming soon... :biggrin: Just waiting on this one photographer to send me the pics he took of me out on the boulevard a couple months ago... :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was constantly on the switch I'd do it just for me even if no one was around I don't have a lifted car now though


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 10 2009, 04:35 PM~15940608
> *I should have some street-action shots coming soon... :biggrin:  Just waiting on this one photographer to send me the pics he took of me out on the boulevard a couple months ago... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean bro


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 10 2009, 04:47 PM~15940732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Big K!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

View My Video


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 21 2009, 12:02 PM~14838434
> *THE BEST THING ABOUT THAT PIC IS THAT THATS MY MOMMA HOLDING DA CLUB PLAQUE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes it was


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 13 2009, 08:19 PM~15972563
> *View My Video
> *


:wow:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 22 2009, 01:06 AM~14846209
> *i have to give it up to the homies from the big I.  After the Socios show this year, i rode with them and dudes are switch happy.  It was great seeing 6 rides swinging at the same time thru the streets of Sac
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: couldnt help ourselves. doesnt matter if its lunch, after a show, weekend or during the week or even if theres no one around... :cheesy:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

im a switch happy mofo


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Dec 18 2009, 06:14 PM~16024305
> *im a switch happy mofo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slimcutta601 (May 21, 2008)

:biggrin: #ELL YEAH HEAVY IM MORE OF 3WHEELING THAN HOPPING THOUGH


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

When I go Curising with my bro he wants to hit the switch all the time in my car ( it's my first lowrider and of course him riding
in one and he constly wants me to hit the switch I hit
it but when no one is around then he'll be like then why the f*** you have hydraulics if you don't want to hit em in front of people then I'll tell him cause I don't want to show off but then I end up hitting them anywayZ


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

I'M SWITCH HAPPY AND WILL HIT THEM WHERE EVER I'M AT AND THINK ABOUT BEING PULLED OVER LATER I MEAN SHIT I DIDN'T BUILD IT FOR NOTHING


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin101 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 17 2009, 08:15 PM~16014181
> *:biggrin: couldnt help ourselves. doesnt matter if its lunch, after a show, weekend or during the week or even if theres no one around... :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: took mine out yesterday and anything with rimz got hopped on :biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GROUNDHAWG (Jun 27, 2009)

im rollin in my big body , switch in hand, with my club brother ridin shotty when he says 2 me, ''you bout 2 bust a 3 arnt you''. I reply, "im turnin the corner aint i". :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GROUNDHAWG_@Feb 26 2010, 09:33 AM~16733108
> *im rollin in my big body , switch in hand, with my club brother ridin shotty when he says 2 me, ''you bout 2 bust a 3 arnt you''. I reply, "im turnin the corner aint i". :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm hard on my rides for sure. No sense having switches if you ain't hitting them.


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

That's why we hook up cars with hyros. To hit it!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Mar 3 2010, 11:24 PM~16789898
> *That's why we hook up cars with hyros. To hit it!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Dec 13 2009, 11:19 PM~15972563
> *View My Video
> *


thats crasy :wow: :wow:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Dec 13 2009, 08:19 PM~15972563
> *View My Video
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 3 2010, 07:38 PM~16789221
> *I'm hard on my rides for sure. No sense having switches if you ain't hitting them.
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Badass photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Dec 13 2009, 09:19 PM~15972563
> *View My Video
> *




:biggrin: :420: :yes:


----------



## CREEPER502 (Feb 27, 2010)

I thought i was the only switch happy one lol..

Just got my 1st lifted car, i remember being 12yrs old standing at a bus stop with my mom, the light was red and a car pulled up, then the guy started hittin switches and i was like "wow! mom look at that car! one day ima have one like that!" now im 32 with 4 kids finally got mine, my kids love riding in out caprice, i drop them off at school and all their friends love our cars.. Hittin switches on foos cruisin their donks, imports or watever car they're think they're cool with is just the baddest shit!

Its just an adrenaline rush cruisin down the street, pullin up to the light and seein all peoples eyes on you, specially when theres a lil kid standing there waitin for the bus with their mom, every time i see that it takes me back to the 1st time i saw one.. I wish my mom was here to see and ride in my low low but she passed away a few years back but im sure shes lookin down on me thinkin "even if it took him 20yrs he did get it!"


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CREEPER502_@Mar 8 2010, 11:10 AM~16828408
> *I thought i was the only switch happy one lol..
> 
> Just got my 1st lifted car, i remember being 12yrs old standing at a bus stop with my mom, the light was red and a car pulled up, then the guy started hittin switches and i was like "wow! mom look at that car! one day ima have one like that!" now im 32 with 4 kids finally got mine, my kids love riding in out caprice, i drop them off at school and all their friends love our cars.. Hittin switches on foos cruisin their donks, imports or watever car they're think they're cool with is just the baddest shit!
> ...


Great post Mr. Creeper! :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 8 2010, 12:59 PM~16827833
> *:wow: Badass photos! :thumbsup:
> *


Those are some of the best pics I have of my ride. That was the last day I drove it. It's been torn down for years now for a rebuild.


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Every time I pull the trey out, I get on that switch. I built it to drive it, so I'm out at least 3 times a week, maybe more when the weather is nice. I was late to the game, so I'm making up for lost time.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Dec 13 2009, 09:19 PM~15972563
> *View My Video
> *


you ain't lowridin'...

that shit is an urban rollercoaster! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

:yes: :run: :naughty:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

cookie monster on the switch


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i have light days with mine, but theres days i just get board and gas hop or 3 wheel down the street! already ripped my back bumper mounts twice :biggrin: one day my boy got scared and ripped the arm rest off the door, hella funny!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Mar 9 2010, 02:05 PM~16840871
> *i have light days with mine, but theres days i just get board and gas hop or 3 wheel down the street! already ripped my back bumper mounts twice  :biggrin: one day my boy got scared and ripped the arm rest off the door, hella funny!
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## duran702 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Little dragging video of my Bonny. Hopefully I get the link right.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 12 2010, 08:27 PM~16876333
> *Little dragging video of my Bonny. Hopefully I get the link right.
> 
> 
> *


:wow: That's one long drag!  What do you have under there...? Titanium blocks?


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 13 2010, 01:28 AM~16877464
> *:wow: That's one long drag!  What do you have under there...?  Titanium blocks?
> *


I drove almost a full mile, the video cut off before I finished.

They are just big steel blocks, but it laid hard on them.


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Mar 13 2010, 03:40 AM~16878425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

dam ppl been stuntin since the 1920's


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Mar 13 2010, 01:40 AM~16878425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Mar 13 2010, 08:36 AM~16879603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn, they were switch happy back in the day too! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 15 2010, 11:15 AM~16894910
> *:cheesy: Damn, that's f'n awesome, man... I wanna get blocks for mine now.  I like how you set it up too. :thumbsup:
> *


I also drilled another hole 1" higher on the mounting tube to allow me to lower the block as it wore down.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 15 2010, 09:58 AM~16895859
> *I also drilled another hole 1" higher on the mounting tube to allow me to lower the block as it wore down.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 18 2009, 02:35 PM~14806868
> *HERES MY BROTHERS CADDY  I THOUGT I WAS SWITCH HAPPY WELL THIS FUCKER MADE ME LOOK LIKE A PUNK. WITHIN 2WEEKS HE HAD SNAPPED HIS  MOTORMOUNT BOLTS IN DA BLOCK AND HE HAD BROKEN HIS TRANSMISSION CROSSMEMBER.
> 
> 
> ...



:werd: :scrutinize:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## duran702 (Feb 11, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duran702_@Mar 17 2010, 09:36 AM~16916506
> *uffin:
> *


What's up brotha!? :wave:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

When I had less money invested in my car, I use to hit the switch more often.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Mar 17 2010, 11:00 AM~16917271
> *When I had less money invested in my car, I use to hit the switch more often.
> *


That's understandable... Your Caddy is so clean, I wouldn't wanna even drive it, let alone hop it! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CREEPER502_@Mar 8 2010, 12:10 PM~16828408
> *I thought i was the only switch happy one lol..
> 
> Just got my 1st lifted car, i remember being 12yrs old standing at a bus stop with my mom, the light was red and a car pulled up, then the guy started hittin switches and i was like "wow! mom look at that car! one day ima have one like that!" now im 32 with 4 kids finally got mine, my kids love riding in out caprice, i drop them off at school and all their friends love our cars.. Hittin switches on foos cruisin their donks, imports or watever car they're think they're cool with is just the baddest shit!
> ...



Nice! Thats what its all about! insperation, good times, etc :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 17 2010, 08:50 PM~16923150
> *That's understandable... Your Caddy is so clean, I wouldn't wanna even drive it, let alone hop it!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks patna....you're giving it too much credit..lol. But I did hop it on the freeway a few times after I put the new set up in. As fun as it was, it just felt like I was wearing it down too much. So I'm a lot more selective now.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

damn man, I love all these stories!! that picture of the chevy, lincoln and caddy hoppin at the same time..WOW...I'm going to be juicing my car next week. I got everything ready, got the final pieces to the puzzle yesterday. I'm pretty damn sure I will be switch happy!! 

first time I ever saw a lo lo in person, was my cousins 80's caddy coupe deville. He brought it out to a family party. After that, I would go with him to all the Lowrider shows with USO. I have never hit a switch in my life, and I can't wait till next week....


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

I used to be switch happy, Thats why my regal is sittin in my garage now with a broken frame, :happysad: It was reinfroced the best I knew how back in 2002, But my knowledge was only so good about frame reinforcement back then,

















My monte has no switches so I cant be switch happy,

















The worst thing that ever happen while I was being switch happy was my cylinder exploded and shot almost threw my hood, That really sucked ass


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 18 2010, 04:39 PM~16930301
> *damn man, I love all these stories!!  that picture of the chevy, lincoln and caddy hoppin at the same time..WOW...I'm going to be juicing my car next week.  I got everything ready, got the final pieces to the puzzle yesterday.  I'm pretty damn sure I will be switch happy!!
> 
> first time I ever saw a lo lo in person, was my cousins 80's caddy coupe deville.  He brought it out to a family party.  After that, I would go with him to all the Lowrider shows with USO.  I have never hit a switch in my life, and I can't wait till next week....
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Mar 19 2010, 04:53 AM~16935072
> *I used to be switch happy, Thats why my regal is sittin in my garage now with a broken frame, :happysad:  It was reinfroced the best I knew how back in 2002, But my knowledge was only so good about frame reinforcement back then,
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Regal... But I'm lovin' that MC! :wow:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 19 2010, 03:59 PM~16939542
> *Nice Regal... But I'm lovin' that MC!  :wow:
> *


Well maybe if Im lucky some day you could come up here and shoot it (County Blues) or some of our stuff


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

:biggrin: Shit mane I love to hit switches just for me and my son!!!! it just a plus when the hynas are around and the donks get clowned!!!!


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Mar 23 2010, 11:54 AM~16972962
> *:biggrin: Shit mane I love to hit switches just for me and my son!!!! it just a plus when the hynas are around and the donks get clowned!!!!
> *


I hear that


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 15 2010, 08:15 AM~16894910
> *:cheesy: Damn, that's f'n awesome, man... I wanna get blocks for mine now.  I like how you set it up too. :thumbsup:
> :wow: Damn, they were switch happy back in the day too!  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: I don't know about switch happy :dunno: 

But definitely Hittin' Back Bumper :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Photo by CURBSIDEimagery

:cheesy:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 25 2010, 06:29 PM~17001234
> *Photo by CURBSIDEimagery
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


nice


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 25 2010, 07:29 PM~17001234
> *Photo by CURBSIDEimagery
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Aug 17 2009, 01:39 PM~14792424
> *I hit my switches any time i get a chance..
> 
> 
> ...


wangin it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 13 2010, 12:27 AM~16876333
> *Little dragging video of my Bonny. Hopefully I get the link right.
> 
> 
> *


*now thats scraping* uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Dec 14 2009, 12:19 AM~15972563
> *View My Video
> *


that is too sweet :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 18 2009, 12:01 AM~14799194
> *My homeboys said it looks like is gonna be da last time drivin my car cuz I hit da switches eny where  every time  I see a slab, big rims, or bags but I go crazy when I see a fine ass bitch lol last time da front cilinder when thru da frame on my homeboy blazer at da freeway goin like 65 mph dat shit wuz badass he got scared dan a bitch lol
> *


i had a wheel come off chasing after my brother. he was in a 79 malibu, i hada 78 monte(first car he was tryina show me up wit his boys) n didnt know it till the car came down..and one time on sunday we went to the westside i was trippin on a light on fenkel ave an my back wheel flew off my grand prix after this group of church ladies... :banghead: :banghead: them were fun times


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Mar 27 2010, 09:21 AM~17015423
> *:biggrin:
> now thats scraping uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


I'm not one for doing things half assed.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Mar 27 2010, 06:43 AM~17015563
> *i had a wheel come off chasing after my brother. he was in a 79 malibu, i hada 78 monte(first car he was tryina show me up wit his boys) n didnt know it till the car came down..and one time on sunday we went to the westside i was trippin on a light on fenkel ave an my back wheel flew off my grand prix after this group of church ladies... :banghead:  :banghead: them were fun times
> *


 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i hit the switches all the fuckin time. even when no ones around just for my own enjoyment :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 28 2010, 03:59 PM~17025918
> *i hit the switches all the fuckin time. even when no ones around just for my own enjoyment :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 28 2010, 04:59 PM~17025918
> *i hit the switches all the fuckin time. even when no ones around just for my own enjoyment :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

EJokaWo4GG8&feature=PlayList&p=83107ED053F86837&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=8

video from youtube, model rc hopper!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> I'm hard on my rides for sure. No sense having switches if you ain't hitting them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

if my car aint bouncin cuzz of the bumby roads den

its bouncin wit da switches,.,.my shyt alwys b movin,.,.

always b switch happy,.,.

wats da point on doin a full frame wrap wit a baby set up n den to

not b hittin switches,..,?.,.i like my shyt to bounce,.,.


fucc it


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 3 2010, 01:08 AM~17082633
> *
> 
> i love that swervin shit
> *


It was my favorite part of have drag blocks. She would skate like she was on ice.

You should have seen the dude standing at the corner in the second pic when I got closer he started moving back like I was going to crash.


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

i just got my lifts put in about a wek ago and fuck i try to take the car out as much as possible now have the front locked up and back droppped  always is a god feeling to just hot the switches, and ppl giving you props and shit. lil kids looking at you and their parents and the ladies i fuckin love that feeling :cheesy:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

Im Heavy on my switches big time. Im one of the only rides in my town that has hydros. I live next to a high school so ill take a cruise and go switch happy when there all walking home.


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:loco: I've got 1 switch :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

only got two for now and thats to pop my doors. :rimshot:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

also my trunk in the 8 ball


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

so damn thats 3 :buttkick:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 3 2010, 10:43 AM~17085508
> *It was my favorite part of have drag blocks. She would skate like she was on ice.
> 
> You should have seen the dude standing at the corner in the second pic when I got closer he started moving back like I was going to crash.
> *


 :biggrin: thats the shit man


----------



## bobis x3 (May 8, 2009)

i jus got my switches installed,bout a month ago. i hit em evrytme i can. hell even n my garage whn im drunk.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## duran702 (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 17 2010, 12:40 PM~16917090
> *What's up brotha!? :wave:
> *


 :wave: What's going on Bro?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duran702_@Apr 9 2010, 10:48 AM~17144861
> *:wave: What's going on Bro?
> *


How's that clean Caddy of yours doing? :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Arab lowriding (in Dubai)! :0


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

TTT!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

real switch happy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3r9FqT7Pz8


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 25 2010, 08:29 PM~17001234
> *Photo by CURBSIDEimagery
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...



Thanks my friend ... I jus' seen this topic ...




























This count ...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

i admit im addicted to hitting switches!!! Only one other car before me around here... but i actually drive mine contantly... me being a mexican and 20 means alot of heat from the cops. but in the end its worth it. I like doing gas hops and seein the people run away... or even pulling up next to any ride epecially them racist hotrodders around here... they only rev there engines..

but i can rev my v8 do a brake stand and hop... now what!!


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery+May 5 2010, 08:32 PM~17403300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 5 2010, 05:32 PM~17403300
> *Thanks my friend ... I jus' seen this topic ...
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Now D are we talking switch happy in the streets or just in general? :dunno:

Cause not sure if these fit considering ...







































No excuse for shitty pics - but last minute & I wasn't ready ...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 21 2010, 10:03 AM~17562494
> *Now D are we talking switch happy in the streets or just in general? :dunno:
> 
> Cause not sure if these fit considering ...
> ...


I think we're talking mostly about in the streets... and damn, you have some badass street action shots! :wow:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 18 2009, 04:35 PM~14806868
> *HERES MY BROTHERS CADDY  I THOUGT I WAS SWITCH HAPPY WELL THIS FUCKER MADE ME LOOK LIKE A PUNK. WITHIN 2WEEKS HE HAD SNAPPED HIS  MOTORMOUNT BOLTS IN DA BLOCK AND HE HAD BROKEN HIS TRANSMISSION CROSSMEMBER.
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that on Rollin Vol. 14 :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

Blowin cylinders and breakin mirrors...FUCK IT! :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

1 of my club memebrs waking up neighbors and settin the trunk on fire :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@May 21 2010, 03:17 PM~17564898
> *1 of my club memebrs waking up neighbors and settin the trunk on fire :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That thing was bouncin' nice for a min, but those tires are/were too big :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

my car before i cracked the chest...


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 21 2010, 02:46 PM~17562863
> *I think we're talking mostly about in the streets... and damn, you have some badass street action shots!  :wow:
> *


OK Thanks ... I didn't wanna post pics & take the topic off track! :yes:

& I don't know about the highlighted part ... I mean I'm no you !!! But I'm try'n


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 23 2010, 09:37 AM~17576918
> *OK Thanks ... I didn't wanna post pics & take the topic off track! :yes:
> 
> & I don't know about the highlighted part ... I mean I'm no you !!! But I'm try'n
> *


 :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## bobis x3 (May 8, 2009)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 17 2009, 10:14 AM~14792173
> *For those of you with hydraulics in your ride:
> 
> Some people are light on the switches... They cruise around and may tap up their ride a little when going over a speed bump or up a driveway...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 23 2010, 10:32 AM~17576881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!! :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6SCkvr16NY


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 23 2010, 04:37 PM~17867710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: you don't see crown vics hittin' corners everday


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> Arab lowriding (in Dubai)! :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

i am a switch feind i need help


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 23 2010, 02:37 PM~17867710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 25 2010, 05:29 PM~17001234
> *Photo by CURBSIDEimagery
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 10 2009, 05:35 PM~15940608
> *I should have some street-action shots coming soon... :biggrin:  Just waiting on this one photographer to send me the pics he took of me out on the boulevard a couple months ago... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 8 2010, 04:48 PM~17996168
> *Nice
> *


Thanks!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Luv dis topic jus wished I had more round our way to contribute :yes:

Here's something by way of da Homie TWOTONZ ...



street hopping in Modesto


----------



## Drifter85 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hopefully am going to have my hydro's running this week. Hopping not so much till I know am not going to break anything. But when I know it's all good for hopping am going to be hitting them hard.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

WHAT UP VOLO...MAYBE SOMEDAY YOU'LL BE SHOOTING SOME PICS OF MY RIDE WHEN ITS DONE.. :biggrin: AS FAR AS FOR ME BEFORE I TOOK ON THIS FRAME OFF PROJECT..I HAD A 1980 LINCOLN CONTINENTAL 2 DOOR MARK V.....AND MAN EVERYTIME I TOOK IT OUT I HIT EVERY 3 WHEEL ON WHATEVER CORNER I COULD FIND...SIDE TO SIDE AND A LIL PANKAKIN...U KNOOOOOOOOOOWW  MUCH RESPECT HOMIE...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 22 2010, 03:56 PM~18377328
> *Luv dis topic jus wished I had more round our way to contribute :yes:
> 
> Here's something by way of da Homie TWOTONZ ...
> ...


  caught me when my batteries wehere pretty low  but i keep my shit dippin on a daily. some say im too switch happy :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 22 2010, 03:56 PM~18377328
> *Luv dis topic jus wished I had more round our way to contribute :yes:
> 
> Here's something by way of da Homie TWOTONZ ...
> ...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68+Aug 22 2010, 09:01 PM~18380202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> > :cheesy:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Hustle Harder 63


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Alright Mr. Volo ...

a homie or two of mine that is definitely Switch Happy here in Pittsburgh from this last Sunday.








*** edit ***


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

im switch happy up in sac ca


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

rollin after a show(JUST CLICK ON THE PIC)


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

yo thats tight :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hell yeh u switch happy wit the linc,that sumbitch puttin it dwn


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery+Sep 9 2010, 04:24 AM~18522858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 14 2010, 12:25 PM~18809020
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


It ain't much ... BUT we do what we can !!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Oct 14 2010, 04:45 PM~18812983
> *It ain't much ... BUT we do what we can !!!
> *


Aw man, a little is all it takes... That right there (in your video clips) is enough to catch some major attention out there on the streets! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 11 2010, 10:22 PM~18788905
> *im switch happy up in sac ca
> 
> 
> ...



That's badass man!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 11 2010, 11:26 PM~18788924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

love hittin da switch Weneva wherever! ! I remember a car club of bags surrounded me in my 87 PRIX, straight hittin their bags. ..of course in front of a huge ass crowd at the park. I gave em props for doin wat they do, ya know? But as soon as a lifted my front, n they seen how much power I was working wit.....no more bags sounding off...haha. .. luved da crowd saying "dam!" Then to top it off, popped it up on three, stancin through da park, throwing up da duece. . 2mph... love da feelin! !


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Oct 15 2010, 02:08 PM~18820862
> *love hittin da switch Weneva wherever! !  I remember a car club of bags surrounded me in my 87 PRIX,  straight hittin their bags. ..of course in front of a huge ass crowd at the park. I gave em props for doin wat they do, ya know?  But as soon as a lifted my front,  n they seen how much power I was working wit.....no more bags sounding off...haha. ..  luved da crowd saying "dam!"  Then to top it off, popped it up on three, stancin through da park,  throwing up da duece. .  2mph...  love da feelin! !
> *


sweeeet daddy! :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Oct 15 2010, 02:08 PM~18820862
> *love hittin da switch Weneva wherever! !  I remember a car club of bags surrounded me in my 87 PRIX,  straight hittin their bags. ..of course in front of a huge ass crowd at the park. I gave em props for doin wat they do, ya know?  But as soon as a lifted my front,  n they seen how much power I was working wit.....no more bags sounding off...haha. ..  luved da crowd saying "dam!"  Then to top it off, popped it up on three, stancin through da park,  throwing up da duece. .  2mph...  love da feelin! !
> *


----------



## O.G.ryder530 (Oct 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 11 2010, 10:22 PM~18788905
> *im switch happy up in sac ca
> 
> 
> ...


sac town tha mack town puttin it down hell mutha fuckin yeah


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

im still out having fun


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname+Nov 15 2010, 09:56 PM~19079388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 16 2010, 07:20 PM~19087093
> *What city you from?  Badass TC! :thumbsup:
> 
> *


i live up in sacramento ( capital city) 916 u know soon 2 be past home of swartzanigger


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 17 2010, 07:39 AM~19091017
> *i live up in  sacramento  ( capital city) 916  u know soon 2 be past home of swartzanigger
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 17 2010, 08:39 AM~19091017
> *i live up in  sacramento  ( capital city) 916  u know soon 2 be past home of swartzanigger
> *


what side? im tryna bring my lac out here one of these weekends


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 17 2010, 12:43 PM~19093292
> *what side? im tryna bring my lac out here one of these weekends
> *


south side but hey on dec 5th devotions is having their bad ass toy drive look for their thread


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

got an invite & loaded up to MD to beat up the streets in D.C. wit da homies from Just Klownin c.c.

a lil' switch happy at times !!!









*** edit ***


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 21 2010, 05:30 PM~19126809
> *got an invite & loaded up to MD to beat up the streets in D.C. wit da homies from Just Klownin c.c.
> 
> a lil' switch happy at times !!!
> ...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Check me out youtube type jus dip n and look at the white monte(tha smurf)


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

found this somewhere ...


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

me on the freeway
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wb9u6Oi4kak?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wb9u6Oi4kak?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb9u6Oi4kak


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 16 2011, 10:57 AM~19611010
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb9u6Oi4kak
> *


damn was that you? how fast were u going when u did that that looks scarry


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

i was doing like 70 on the freeway i did that going to vegas too i got vids of me hoppin on freeway too :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLG7TaftN68


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxapkMQGfgE


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jan 15 2011, 07:08 PM~19608141
> *found this somewhere ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Badass photo you found, CurbSide! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 17 2011, 01:21 PM~19619418
> *:wow: Badass photo you found, CurbSide! :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

switch happy i get switch happy so much i pull up on people out of my league and still hop this is my car before i painted it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5Gw6sUMO1o


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

as much as i can be on air...but ya i like to hit switches on snowbirds.. lol.. they dont know whats goin on.. or just stunt on tuners and what not..


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jan 15 2011, 08:08 PM~19608141
> *found this somewhere ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 26 2011, 10:23 PM~19709952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Feb 8 2011, 05:49 PM~19821370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

that takes skill to three wheel doing 70.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 9 2011, 07:08 PM~19830758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 9 2011, 07:08 PM~19830758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for post'N that up bro idk how to do that shit but yea it was fun i did it goin to vegas to that last curve before u see the city yea man lol :thumbsup:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 9 2011, 08:51 PM~19831794
> *thanks for post'N that up bro idk how to do that shit but yea it was fun i did it goin to vegas to that last curve before u see the city yea man lol  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: YOUR MONTE GETS A HIGH ASS LOCK UP IN THE FRONT


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 21 2010, 06:30 PM~19126809
> *got an invite & loaded up to MD to beat up the streets in D.C. wit da homies from Just Klownin c.c.
> 
> a lil' switch happy at times !!!
> ...


That was fucking awesome! Loved it, raw street footage


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 10 2011, 09:08 PM~19840601
> *:wow:  YOUR MONTE GETS A HIGH ASS LOCK UP IN THE FRONT
> *



everybody ask me that and i was there when my home boi from majestics built the damn arms and i cant figure out why lol shit i know i have a mean ass monster tuck like 3 inchs :wow: i should put this vid in the highest 3wheel post even tho its not high lol


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

the best of MR LETHAL just click on da box


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 16 2010, 10:24 AM~17212260
> *Arab lowriding (in Dubai)!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 10 2011, 04:51 AM~19831794
> *thanks for post'N that up bro idk how to do that shit but yea it was fun i did it goin to vegas to that last curve before u see the city yea man lol  :thumbsup:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013
this will sho you how to post youtube
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 10 2011, 10:13 PM~19841416
> *everybody ask me that and i was there when my home boi from majestics built the damn arms and i cant figure out why lol shit i know i have a mean ass monster tuck like 3 inchs  :wow: i should put this vid in the highest 3wheel post even tho its not high lol
> *


 well its pretty high to us lol.... yeah i was gonna do 3 inch on my a arms on my elco but i did 2. just waiting to get some money to get my bushings... so i can see how it does :biggrin: but nice monte and dam again nice ass lock up in front


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 9 2011, 06:08 PM~19830758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Feb 11 2011, 10:01 PM~19848783
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


that wuz right off the 15 goin toward ontario lol


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

im on my girls account lol


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@Feb 12 2011, 07:51 AM~19851472
> *that wuz right off the 15 goin toward ontario lol
> *


:yes: Right by my house! :cheesy:

:thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Feb 13 2011, 10:58 AM~19857948
> *:yes: Right by my house! :cheesy:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


o yea lol kool i shuudve 3wheel'D by lol j/p :biggrin: lowrid'n suppose to b fun shit when i ride alone this is how i act lol


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 13 2011, 09:33 PM~19862567
> * when i ride alone this is how i act lol
> *


 :biggrin: x2!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Feb 14 2011, 08:26 AM~19865733
> *:biggrin: x2!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

ive gone 3 months without having to charge my 4 batts..... so yea no not switch happy


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 21 2010, 08:30 PM~19126809
> *got an invite & loaded up to MD to beat up the streets in D.C. wit da homies from Just Klownin c.c.
> 
> a lil' switch happy at times !!!
> ...



Damn right.. ALOT of HOMIES have UPGRADED over the winter.. Wait till this year.... DC is HELLA FUN TO RIDE..... You guys come back down....


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 16 2011, 10:22 AM~19611452
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxapkMQGfgE
> *



Bad ass!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 21 2011, 04:04 PM~19923935
> *Damn right.. ALOT of HOMIES have UPGRADED over the winter..  Wait till this year....    DC is HELLA FUN TO RIDE.....  You guys come back down....
> *


We had a great time !!! Just Klownin c.c. really showed us around and were gracious host's :yes:

Hope to see yah this year :thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 24 2011, 06:42 PM~19953489
> *Bad ass!
> *


thnxz if u listen close u can hear my boi from majestic yellin out chipper lol :biggrin:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

Ive had juice on my rides since 2000 and I still hit them like I got them yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## capricesun (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a mulitpersonality. I guess it depends on my mood. Sometimes I get in my car and I want to just drop and roll, and sometimes, I'll get in and turn up the radio roll down the windows and bump it every time I stop at a light or 3 wheel every corner.


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capricesun_@Mar 2 2011, 07:41 PM~20001797
> *I have a mulitpersonality.  I guess it depends on my mood.  Sometimes I get in my car and I want to just drop and roll, and sometimes, I'll get in and turn up the radio roll down the windows and bump it every time I stop at a light or 3 wheel every corner.
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

No video, but i did 3 wheel past the Northglenn police one time :cheesy: BigCeez will certify that! :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

my finger itchs now


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 22 2011, 04:41 PM~20154400
> *my finger itchs now
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

TTT! :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:cheesy: 

Not sure who took this photo, but liked it...


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 22 2011, 06:41 PM~20154400
> *my finger itchs now
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








MINES TOO......................


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

just finished front but that dnt stop me from dippin down these plant city streets


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0 :wow:


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Apr 16 2011, 05:06 PM~20353139
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of this please, and don't tell me you hop it PLEASE the way it looks the front end will be smashed up on the way down and its such a nice looking caddi with a good lock up


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE CITY UTAH


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Apr 18 2011, 06:21 PM~20367414
> *more pics of this please, and don't tell me you hop it PLEASE the way it looks the front end will be smashed up on the way down and its such a nice looking caddi with a good lock up
> *


FRONT BUMPER COMES OFF, (SLOTS WERE MAKE WITH SLIDE PINS) DROP THE REAR MAYBE 6 INCHES AND SHE HOPS, STILL GOT BIG BLOCK IN THERE 425, BUT SHE DOES GOOD FOR NOW........GOING TO DO HER FIRST HOP OFF IN BALTIMORE NEXT MONTH MAY 29TH I BELIEVE, WE WILL SEE WHAT SHE DO......BUT I BUILD FOR HOPPING NOT SHOWING, BUT PEOPLE LOVE LOOKING AT HER FOR NOW........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

We need vb more street vids!!!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chicago-n_@Apr 19 2011, 04:48 AM~20371314
> *We need vb more street vids!!!
> *


i kno rite! too mant pic's not enuff motion :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

....are u at work,? or out on your grind, or just plain broke and find find urself putting piece's together?....(dosent matter)., are you breaking shit?..is your lowrider fukin up ur family,? are you thinking of a piston pump other than the lac of food in your fridge? and all's u can think about is a day and tyme for electricty and to hear the sound of that switch, that movement, that quicness, that softness, that tenderness....(interior )..,that chrome, that power, that skin tone...(paint ) them d'z, them tires,them bumpers,ect....... Then come on over to switchez anonymous....!!!! all are welcome...chippers, hoppers, teeter tott's, trailor hoe'z, and even bikes. lady's, hood ratt'z, gentlemen, thugs, gangstaz,and even haters !!! and by all means share and learn from the addictions of others....."and get a kic out of some of this shit!"....... agin that's switchez anonymous, where all are welcome.our intructers will help u get through your addiction guaranteed or no come bak!!!!. switche'z anonymous....brought to u by 13 inch rusty d'z and elca with no more switch box....


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Apr 16 2011, 02:06 PM~20353139
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE LOCK UP BUT DOES IT HIT BUMPER


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Apr 21 2011, 08:22 AM~20387913
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE LOCK UP BUT DOES IT HIT BUMPER
> *


NO, NO WEIGHT, GOTTA CHANGE MOTOR ,STILL GOT 425 BIG BLOCK IN IT, STILL LEARNING THE SWITCH TOO, ONE DAY MAYBE, MIGHT JUST CHIP OUT AND LOOK GOOD ,I GUESS WE WILL SEE.............


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Apr 20 2011, 03:49 PM~20383901
> *....are u at work,? or out on your grind, or just plain broke and find find urself putting piece's together?....(dosent matter)., are you breaking shit?..is your lowrider fukin up ur family,? are you thinking of a piston pump other than the lac of food in your fridge? and all's u can think about is a day and tyme for electricty and to hear the sound of that switch, that movement, that quicness, that softness, that tenderness....(interior  )..,that chrome, that power, that skin tone...(paint  ) them d'z, them tires,them bumpers,ect....... Then come on over to switchez anonymous....!!!! all are welcome...chippers, hoppers, teeter tott's, trailor hoe'z, and even bikes. lady's, hood ratt'z, gentlemen, thugs, gangstaz,and even haters !!! and by all means share and learn from the addictions of others....."and get a kic out of some of this shit!"....... agin that's switchez anonymous, where all are welcome.our intructers will help u get through your addiction guaranteed or no come bak!!!!. switche'z anonymous....brought to u by 13 inch rusty d'z and elca with no more switch box....
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Got a lil switch happy :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@May 11 2011, 09:40 PM~20533499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

TOWN DOWN PHILLY SWITCH CRAZY


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman+Apr 16 2011, 05:06 PM~20353139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be there Lefhandman  
I'll be snapping away & am sure we'll capture some magic! :thumbsup:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 18 2011, 01:51 PM~20579092
> *I'll be there Lefhandman
> I'll be snapping away & am sure we'll capture some magic! :thumbsup:
> *


THATS WHAT UP ,BE GOOD SEEING EVERYBODY.................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@May 18 2011, 03:59 PM~20579140
> *THATS WHAT UP ,BE GOOD SEEING EVERYBODY.................. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 16 2009, 08:05 PM~15102080
> *When i cruise up to a red light, Ill pancake the ride all the way down and chill. When the light turns yellow for the cars passing in front of me ill start locking it up. If there are little kids in the car next to me Ill hit a couple corners for them. I like seeing the kiddos faces & smile! lol There is just no explanation on how good it feels to hit them switches. Especially when you got a good jam playing on the stereo you cant help but do slow down to cruising speed and maybe drop the ass down. Ice Cube's "Today is a good day" gets me in a cruising mood!  :biggrin: !
> *



well said sir


----------



## MauriceTurner1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the thread, and Im so switch happy with my Caddy to the point wher im breakin shit before its ready for the streets... Its what happens when you buy a car that was told to you was in perfect shape and then you find out that major issues are around with body mounts and a-arms, ball joints goin bad and all kinda shit... Car is in NON-CRUSE mode and as a matter of fact I dame near flipped it on the HWY this morning on the way to work... That was fun, felt like a roller coaster!!! but to get back to the topic.. I am and will be Switch Happy when this time of hard work is over... Much respect to all my low low family!!!


----------



## 432RIDAZ (Dec 19, 2010)

I hit them any chance I get n my cutty or in my mimi truck draggig frame.bags n hydro's


----------



## MauriceTurner1 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 16 2009, 08:05 PM~15102080
> *When i cruise up to a red light, Ill pancake the ride all the way down and chill. When the light turns yellow for the cars passing in front of me ill start locking it up. If there are little kids in the car next to me Ill hit a couple corners for them. I like seeing the kiddos faces & smile! lol There is just no explanation on how good it feels to hit them switches. Especially when you got a good jam playing on the stereo you cant help but do slow down to cruising speed and maybe drop the ass down. Ice Cube's "Today is a good day" gets me in a cruising mood!  :biggrin: !
> *


I had just got my Caddy out the shop yesterday and was crusin home and one of the homies seen me from a mile away and rolled up on me playin that exact same song in his Caddy.. Later on that night I was at the local West Side gas station and another one of my members rolled up on my in his Caddy.. He said that he seem me from a mile away and had to come show some luv!! Was a Proud Homiez Only moment...!!! TTT


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MauriceTurner1_@May 19 2011, 10:54 AM~20585430
> *I had just got my Caddy out the shop yesterday and was crusin home and one of the homies seen me from a mile away and rolled up on me playin that exact same song in his Caddy.. Later on that night I was at the local West Side gas station and another one of my members rolled up on my in his Caddy..  He said that he seem me from a mile away and had to come show some luv!!  Was a Proud Homiez Only moment...!!! TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YEAH thats how you ride and get respect...........


----------



## MauriceTurner1 (Aug 31, 2009)

*<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-03181758.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-03181734.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-22132422.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
8" in the F
16" in the B (not locked up all the way) :nicoderm: :420: :boink: :fuq: 
*


----------



## MauriceTurner1 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MauriceTurner1_@May 22 2011, 10:17 PM~20606643
> *<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-03181758.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-03181734.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-22132422.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


Switch Happy has my motors SMOKIN everytime I lick em.. New motors on the way this week..!!


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MauriceTurner1_@May 22 2011, 09:19 PM~20606653
> *Switch Happy has my motors SMOKIN everytime I lick em..  New motors on the way this week..!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MauriceTurner1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I havent been around all summer. You know why?? I have been SWITCH HAPPY!!!! man oh man I had to come by and holla real quick and let yall know that its been on and poppin on thes MN streets.. I have been to most all the shows.. 3-Wheelin hard as hell both sides.. Went thru 4 tires in the front.. Highway hopped (Best feeling in the world) at 60mph to almost back bumper.. Broke lots of shit and fixed it all.. I will have a recap picture/video post here on my OverNight Suggsess Thread real soon to show all the ups and downs of ONS11'' But man everything that was said back in May was nothing compaired to getting to that level of completsion. Ill be back real soon, please show some love and stay tune.


----------



## jon106022 (Dec 7, 2011)

edelmiro13 said:


> LAST YEARS PIC BUT I'M STILL SWITCH HAPPY :biggrin:


What city is this?


----------

